# Looking for Work (Beginner/Groundie/Apprentice.)



## r0ck1r0ck2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good Day and Thanks for your consideration.

I am very interested in a position on your crew.
I'm just starting out and would really like to be taken on as an apprentice.
I'm interested in all aspects of tree care, but of course I love climbing and chainsaws.

I have a CDL ClassB (airbrakes) and a current FedMed Card.

I'm in good shape and used to hard labor.
I've got no problem paying dues and will not go prima donna on you.

I've got reliable transportation and a ton of tools in the back of the truck to keep it that way.

I'm located in SE wisconsin but am ready and able to re-locate.
Really i'm open to anywhere in the world..

I spent six years in Spain and have recently come back home to get solid work.
Of course I now speak fluent spanish.

I am quite good with clients of all stripes.
I've got references for days and a high level of motivation.

My needs are simple, my heart is pure.

Do let me know if you've got any interest or suggestions.

Yours, 
Joshua

[email protected]


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Still looking? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area.


----------



## Murville Alleman (Dec 24, 2020)

Consider Birmingham, Al. Warm climate, no snow, work most of the year. Family owned company has need for reliable apprentices interested in becoming top notch climbers under the tutelage of 40 yr veteran Certified Arborist. Regular work week, easy going management, honest wages. Message back here for more info.


----------



## Jacob's (Jan 13, 2021)

r0ck1r0ck2 said:


> Good Day and Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> I am very interested in a position on your crew.
> I'm just starting out and would really like to be taken on as an apprentice.
> ...


JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC
IS LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP
CALL JACOB @ 484-547-9472
HEALTH CARE BENEFITS
SIMPLE IRA RETIREMENT SAVINGS PLAN MATCHED AT 3%
Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at [email protected].


----------

